# Omni vent rattle



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has has a problem with a road noisy omni vent.Mine seems to rattle dreadfully when I get up to above 50 mph. It seems not to seal fully and I can't see an adjustment for it anywhere.

Any ideas for solving this gratefully accepted .


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

What is rattling?? the whole thing??

If it's the whole thing they are only held together by 4 screws you just need to remove plastic covers and tighten the screws up (I would look at resealing to)


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

It's the Perspex itself thats rattling in its frame as if its now been closed fully.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Well I've just been into Spinneys motorhomes Holmes Chapel for my first service and hab check on my 2012 Dakota and apart from being completely unimpressed with Spinneys work and after sales ( I certainly won't be going back ever ever ever ) they tell me that the Omni vent rattle is something that can't be fixed and its something I have to live with !!

So I'm now left with a vent ( the extractor fan vent ) that appears to close tightly but still rattles like mad on the road ...... Has anyone else experienced this annoying vent rattle on a new Dakota ??? 

Thanks all in advance


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

wp1234 said:


> ...............Has anyone else experienced this annoying vent rattle on a new Dakota ???..........


No,but I have had a similar problem on a 2 year old Cheyenne.I was never convinced about the efficiency or usefulness of the fitted extractor fan,it was noisy on the road and also restricted the amount of natural light around the kitchen area.

In the end I had it removed and replaced with a mini heki roof light.This was much better,let more light in and was silent when travelling.I have never been a fan of extractor fans fitted in a roof light and found the mini heki a big improvement.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> wp1234 said:
> 
> 
> > ...............Has anyone else experienced this annoying vent rattle on a new Dakota ???..........
> ...


Thank you for this and this is a great idea but hoping that will be a last resort .
Cheers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd this thread has come up, we got one last year with fan, easy to fit or remove, but yup it rattles in the wind, the knob just stops so you can't over tighten it, I've not been up and looked yet but I think some of that rubber draught seal for doors should cure it, just need to see what is hitting what, I'll report back once I've done it, but it'll be a quite a while as I'll need to move the van and it's in a good place to work on right now.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

i had an omni-vent fitted last year and can report that so far after about 5000 miles we have no rattles etc from it


----------

